# Draper WTL 12 spares



## Carfiddler (23 May 2013)

Hi, I am Michael, a new member. I have got myself the above lathe from a house clearance auction. Having just set up my wood working shed and assembled the lathe I realise that although I have three different size backplates the two centres are missing! I managed to get a manual from Draper OK but they do not stock any spares. The items are called SPUR centre and ROTATING centre.Their part numbers are YWTL 12 43 & YWTL 12 44. Has anybody any ideas where I might obtain these vital items? All replies will be appreciated.
Cheers, Michael T


----------



## Spindle (23 May 2013)

Hi

Any of the woodturning retailers will be able to supply suitable centres, have a look at Record Power, Robert Sorby, Axminster etc. They will be described as drive centres and live centres. You need to ensure you buy the correct morse taper size for your lathe, (which I think is 2MT).

Regards Mick


----------



## Sheptonphil (23 May 2013)

]

Hi

The WTL12 is definitely a 1MT , seepic of spec

Phil

[attachment=0]image.jpg[/attachment


----------



## EnErY (24 May 2013)

Its A 1mt I Got One For My grandsons lathe Record supplied it 
Regards
Bill


----------



## Robbo3 (24 May 2013)

These seem to be similar lathes sold under different brand names eg Clarke, Draper, Naerok, Nutool etc.

Photo & link to possible manual, post #6 onwards.
- naerok-wl12037-t60304.html


----------



## Carfiddler (24 May 2013)

Many thanks for your replies. I will phone record on Tuesday


----------



## Carfiddler (30 May 2013)

I phoned record Tuesday and ordered 3 items.They arrived next day at lunchtime. Well two did. The third one is out of stock but I will get that about July. What a service. Brilliant. Thanks guys for your advice.


----------

